# MAC Only Allowed! *Pic Heavy*



## Panamenanegra (Dec 11, 2008)

Thread updated to show all recent hauls and add in some other non-mac stuff. 

*EYES*







L-R: Artifact, Blackground, Bare Study, Cash Flow, Constructivist, Delft
Electrosky, Greenstroke, Groundwork, Moss Scape, Nice Vice, Otherworldly
Flammable Paint, Perky, Pharaoh, Rollickin, Quite Natural, Bamboom Paint
Taupograhic and Beige-In shadesticks






L-R: Accent Red, ?? , Bell-Bottom Blue, Blonde's Gold, Bright Fuschia, Copperbeam
Deep Blue Green, Entremauve, Gilded Green, Golden Olive, Heritage Rouge, Melon
Pink Pearl, Reflects Duo Purple, Turquatic, Transparent Teal and Very Pink, Smoke Signal
Steel Blue, Vintage Gold, Violet

Lashes: 1 and 36

Sample: Reflects Blackened Red

Liquid Last Liners: Inkspill, Inky







Liners in no order: Feline, Rosemary & Thyme, Raven, Wolf, Rave, Minted, Navy Stain

Orpheus, Mystery,  Tarnish, Costa Riche, Bankroll, Miss Fortune, Fly by Blu

Blushes: Love Joy, Merrily, Love Thing

MSFs: Natural/Shimmer Deep Dark, Petticoat, Metal Rock, Soft & Gentle






Warm Eyes Holiday Palette 08, Manish Aurora Palette, Fafi Quad 1

Quads: Sweetie Cake, Tempting, Spiced Chocolate, Shadowy Lady

Blacktrack Fluid Line






Palette 1 left: Swimming, Moon's Reflection, Chrome Yellow, Hepcat
Humid, Freshwater, Goldenrod
Plummage, Grape, Rule

Palette 2 right: These are pigments that I pressed. There is no color here that was not mentioned in the last description

Palette 3 bottom: Will finish the rest of the  descriptions later today






































Thanks for looking


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 11, 2008)

I loovveeeeeee your pressed pigments!!! They look soo neat! I cant wait to press mines too


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice collection!  I am now inspired to press my piggies!  Yours look great.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_I loovveeeeeee your pressed pigments!!! They look soo neat! I cant wait to press mines too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was quite easy. I did mine using Biosilk and alcohol. Made a video on it as well.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_Nice collection!  I am now inspired to press my piggies!  Yours look great._

 
Thank you! You should totally do it..it was fun. I packed out my pans and still had plenty left to share with my friends so I'm happy.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 12, 2008)

wow... amazing collection.. i love all ur stuff.. nice


----------



## kittykit (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovely!! I want those paintpots


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice collection, I can't wait to pick up some other things then I can show my small stash


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2008)

You've got great stuff!


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

Every time I see a Manish Eye palette I want to caress it to my cheek.Pretty, pretty, pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rest of your collection is fab.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Lovely!! I want those paintpots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have more since I took that pic last night lol I have Nice Vice and Cash Flow coming and I bought Perky and Otherworldly today!! I'm so close to owning all of them. woohoo!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Nice collection, I can't wait to pick up some other things then I can show my small stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Show it anyway. No collection is too small


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerformingMAC* 

 
_Every time I see a Manish Eye palette I want to caress it to my cheek.Pretty, pretty, pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rest of your collection is fab._

 
I'm honestly ready to give it away. I refuse to even touch it. I think I was just obsessed with owning it lol


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow your collection is amazing!


----------



## orkira (Jan 2, 2009)

Love your collection.  Where did you get that big train case from?  Also love the paint pots.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

I Want Your Collection Let's Trade!!!


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

I Want Your Collection Let's Trade!!!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_Love your collection.  Where did you get that big train case from?  Also love the paint pots._

 
thank you!!

yazmo.com get it the case rox!


----------



## orkira (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_thank you!!

yazmo.com get it the case rox!_

 

Thanks so much for letting me know where you got your train case from.  I ordered one this afternoon.  Thanks again!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

great collection!!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_Thanks so much for letting me know where you got your train case from.  I ordered one this afternoon.  Thanks again!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You are most welcome!! Which one did you get? I'm looking to get a second one.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your collection blew me away!!!!! I love your pimgents and the paint pots!! It makes me want to get some of the MAC stuff at the CCO tomorrow!!


----------



## redecouverte (Jan 4, 2009)

you have an amaaaaaaaaaaazing collection


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Your collection blew me away!!!!! I love your pimgents and the paint pots!! It makes me want to get some of the MAC stuff at the CCO tomorrow!!_

 
Yes the CCO has been a lifesaver. I love buying mac cheaper lol


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice stuff you got there.


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell me about your cosmetic case - where did you get it and how much?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jan 5, 2009)

pretty stuff!!!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 6, 2009)

Whoa, nice!

Do you think you could label the pics? Pretty please?


----------



## orkira (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_You are most welcome!! Which one did you get? I'm looking to get a second one._

 
I got the Black Rolling Makeup Case w/Dividers.  I think it's the same one you got.  I received it yesterday and love it!!  Thanks so much again!!  I will have to take updated pictures of my collection now won't I?


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Whoa, nice!

Do you think you could label the pics? Pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will. I had labels up before but I took new pics for the update and never came back to label them. I will try to do as much as I can today.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_I got the Black Rolling Makeup Case w/Dividers. I think it's the same one you got. I received it yesterday and love it!! Thanks so much again!! I will have to take updated pictures of my collection now won't I?_

 
You must!! I need to see how other people use the case lol


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell me about your cosmetic case - where did you get it and how much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got my case from yazmo.com. I cant remember how much it cost. Around $120?


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice collection! Your eyeshadows all look so new!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Nice collection! Your eyeshadows all look so new!_

 
Its because I hardly ever wear makeup lol I'm not even sure anymore why I have so much lol


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jan 10, 2009)

Daaaaamn, that's a neatly organised traincase. And badass collection, obviously.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome collection. I was wondering where got your train case or where I can get one like that?


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

you have an awesome collection! i love your paint pots and pigments <3 

& that pic of your collection in the traincase is to die for. not sure why i love this picture so much, but i do!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FL0WER P0WER* 

 
_you have an awesome collection! i love your paint pots and pigments <3 

& that pic of your collection in the traincase is to die for. not sure why i love this picture so much, but i do!_

 
Aww thank you!! I love those pictures the most too. Its nice to see everything organized in the case.


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2009)

love your collection! especially the paint pots.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_Awesome collection. I was wondering where got your train case or where I can get one like that?_

 
yazmo.com thanks


----------



## miss_primer (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------

